# Reset HR23 - does it erase settings?



## craigsharrow (Oct 30, 2007)

I was told to try resetting my HR23 to get Directv2PC working.

Does reset wipe out scheduled recordings, series, or custom playlist?

If "yes" is there any way to save my settings first?


----------



## Monty23 (Sep 16, 2006)

Resetting your HR23 from either the menu or an RBR will not erase any of your settings or recordings.


----------



## Groundhog45 (Nov 10, 2005)

Be sure to select "Restart Receiver" and not "Reset Defaults" or "Reset Everything". A restart from the menu is preferred to using the RBR if possible. This just performs a reboot and doesn't change any settings.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

You can also reboot by power cycling the unit.

Just make sure it isn't recording anything when you do any of the reboot methods, for obvious reasons.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

*Restart Receiver* will do just that; restart your receiver.

*Reset Defaults* will NOT erase your recordings but wipe out all your settings; e.g. Favorites, Parental Controls, Display, etc.

*Reset Everything* will wipe out EVERYTHING. It states this may take 2-3 hours. It wipes the hard drive clean and resets everything to factory defaults.

Mike


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

jdspencer said:


> You can also reboot by power cycling the unit.
> 
> Just make sure it isn't recording anything when you do any of the reboot methods, for obvious reasons.


The only way to actually power cycle the unit is to pull the power plug, and that should only be used as a last result, its too easy to corrupt the Hard drive data by pulling the power plug. The *only safe way* to power cycle one of these dvr's is to restart it through the menu or the RBR(red button reset), then pull the power plug when all the lights go out.


----------

